# pronunciación nombres propios extranjeros



## pixma

¡Hola, chicos!

Hace tiempo que tengo una duda sobre la pronunciación de los nombres propios extranjeros en francés, a ver si me la podéis aclarar:

Cuando oigo hablar de Nicolas Sarkozy en los medios de comunicación españoles, siempre pronuncian el apellido como una palabra aguda. Sin embargo el apellido es húngaro y creo que originariamente de pronunciación grave (corregidme si me equivoco). ¿Sería incorrecto entonces pronunciar _Sark*ó*zy _(al menos en español)?

Quizá sea por lo de que los francófonos "agudizan" los nombres y apellidos extranjeros... Lo que pasa es que no sé si lo hacen siempre o cómo va eso... Por ejemplo, ¿cómo dice un francés?:

-_Il s'appelle Pedr*ó* Almodov*á*r_ // _Elle s'appelle Monic*á* Lewinsk*ý*_

o bien

-_Il s'appelle P*é*dro Almod*ó*var_ // _Elle s'appelle M*ó*nica Lew*í*_nsky 

Y por último, ¿qué pasa con los nombres de localidades sin traducción? Por ejemplo, cuando una española llega a Francia ¿cómo debe presentarse?:

_Je m'appelle Merced*é*s/Alejandr*á*/Carm*é*n et j'habite à Ubed*á*/Ovied*ó*_. (???)

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## aldito

Hola,
efectivamente los franceses agudizan los nombres propios. En el colegio los profesores siempre me han llamado "Aldó", mientras mi nombre en italiano es "Áldo" (sin el acento escrito, claro).
Pero creo que sea normal, ¿no?. Cada uno pronuncia lo que lee en la propia lengua. No todos podemos saber cómo se pronuncian los otros idiomas.
A mi amigo Cevallos, aqui en Italia le dicen "Chevalos"...
Saludos.


----------



## yserien

La pronunciación de los nombres propios extranjeros sigue la mismas reglas que el resto de la pronunciación, o sea como en todos los idiomas.


----------



## pixma

No estoy de acuerdo contigo, yserien. ¿Por qué dices que en todos los idiomas los nombres propios extrangeros siguen las mismas reglas que el resto de la pronunciación? Al menos en los que yo conozco se respeta la pronunciación del idioma original.

En España, desde luego, pronunciamos _Nathalie_ como _Natal*í*_, que es como se pronuncia en francés, no como _Nat*á*lie_ que sería la pronunciación española.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Pixma*: 
Me parece normal que en los medios de comunicación españoles se diga _Sarkoz*ý*_, así, con acento francés, cuando hablan del ministro del interior galo. Se debe a que se utiliza una de las pocas referencias orales que se tiene de ese apellido. ¿Quién, salvo una minoría -entre la que no estoy-, sabe que la pronunciación húngara es Sark*ó*zy? 

Por otro lado, en francés, todas las palabras que terminan en sílabas con vocal distinta a la *e*, incluso los nombres propios, se pronuncian como palabras agudas. 
Por lo tanto, los nombres que mencionas se pronuncian también como palabras agudas: _Pedr*ó* Almodov*á*r, Monic*á* Lewinsk*ý*, Merced*é*s, Alejandr*á*, Carm*é*n, Ubed*á*, Ovied*ó*, etc._ 
Ello no es óbice para que algunos franceses bien entrenados, en atención a su interlocutor hispanohablante, consigan pronunciar los nombres propios respetando el acento tónico castellano.

Respecto a las palabras y nombres que terminan en sílabas con la letra *e*, la pronunciación de esta, al ser muda, queda anulada y, por lo tanto, cede el acento tónico a la vocal que le antecede, creando una falsa llana ya que, en realidad, sigue siendo aguda. Ejemplo, *chaussure*: si la *e *final no fuese muda, diríamos _chaussuré_, pero, como es muda, pronunciamos _chauss*ú*r_. 



> Y por último, ¿qué pasa con los nombres de localidades sin traducción? Por ejemplo, cuando una española llega a Francia ¿cómo debe presentarse?:
> _Je m'appelle Merced*é*s/Alejandr*á*/Carm*é*n et j'habite à Ubed*á*/Ovied*ó*_. (???)


 
Con relación a esta última pregunta, cuando un hispanohablante se enfrasca en una conversación en francés, pronuncia, en efecto, los nombres _sin traducción,_ a la francesa, como palabras agudas.

saludos


----------



## pixma

Gracias, Víctor Pérez. Tu explicación me saca de muchas dudas. Aunque sigo teniendo alguna sobre la conveniencia de la pronunciación aguda de Sarkozy en español. Se me ocurre el ejemplo de Luis Fernández, el ex-futbolista de la selección francesa y actualmente entrenador. A nadie en España se le ocurre decir Fernand*é*z. El apellido es español y se pronuncia como tal, por muy francés que sea quien lo lleva.

Por otro lado, si los periodistas españoles no saben cómo se pronuncia Sarkozy deberían enterarse, ¿no? Supongo que formará parte de su trabajo. Yo pregunto por lo que es correcto, no si es disculpable o no. Porque si no tendremos que disculpar también a los que pronuncian todo a la inglesa: el Michael aleman como "Maikel" (Xumaker), el Mulhouse francés como "Muljaus" ... y demás aberraciones derivadas de que aquí todo se lee en "clave anglofona" y encima mal  .

Bueno, un saludo y de nuevo gracias.


----------



## chics

Tienes razón en que muchas veces los periodistas no se informan y también opino que deberían hacerlo.

Como catalana tampoco he entendido nunca por que en castellano saben pronunciar la "j" de John pero no la de Jordi.

Sarkozy es francés, aunque su apellido sea de origen húngaro, y en Francia lo pronuncian como una palabra aguda. También consideran a Luís Fernández francés, por cierto... :-S

En Francia pronuncian todos los nombres propios, y en general todas las palabras, como si fueran agudas por que no saben hacerlo de otro modo. De buen rollo ¿eh? Es su manera de hablar, que apenas pueden cambiar ni hablando otras lenguas. Por ahí vemos que es francés ¿no?

Nosotros también pronunciamos los nombres extrangeros como podemos, a veces, rulamos las "r" de los nombres franceses, etc.

Respecto al nombre de una, preséntate con tu nombre en tu idioma, tal como lo pronuncias.


----------



## josepbadalona

Y ¿ qué te parece Migüel Indurrén (con diéresis y é ...) de los locutores franceses ? Lo de Fernandéz es que ahora es apellido francés lo mismo que Goncalves (sin la ç ...claro, se pronuncia GonKalves)) ya no es considerado como portugués...Y quisieras que supiésemos que Sarkosy es húngaro...


----------



## pixma

josepbadalona said:


> Y ¿ qué te parece Migüel Indurrén (con diéresis y é ...) de los locutores franceses ? Lo de Fernandéz es que ahora es apellido francés lo mismo que Goncalves (sin la ç ...claro, se pronuncia GonKalves)) ya no es considerado como portugués...Y quisieras que supiésemos que Sarkosy es húngaro...


 
Que los francófonos adaptan los nombres a su pronunciación es una cosa y otra muy distinta que los hispanohablantes adaptemos nombres extranjeros (no franceses) al francés. No es por seguir enredando sobre el asunto, pero sucede algo parecido con Chopin. En España casi todo el mundo pronuncia "Shop*é*n" (en plan francés, aunque evidentemente mal). Por qué un español pronuncia un apellido polaco en francés es un misterio inescrutable que la ciencia no ha logrado desentrañar todavía  . Ya puestos, ¿por qué no en alemán, en griego o en arameo? Parece lógico pronunciarlo en polaco o, si eso es pedir mucho, en español, pero no en un tercer idioma, ¿no? Pues lo mismo pasa con Sarkozy.

Si el padre de Sarkozy hubiese sido ministro del gobierno húngaro hace unos años, cuaquier periodista español habría hablado probablemente de "Sark*ó*zy". Una mínima aplicación del sentido común nos dice que padre e hijo tendrán que tener el mismo apellido, ¿no? Pues apliquemos el sentido común... Porque si no esto me va a recordar a aquello de Michael "D*a*glas", el hijo de Kirk "D*u*glas"...


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Teniendo en cuenta que *todas* las palabras francesas son agudas, es lógico pues, ya que no hay otra forma de hacerlo, que pronunciemos también las que nos vienen de fuera de la misma manera. No existe otro acento tónico. Lo siento.

Claro que te presentas con tu nombre en español tal y como tú lo pronuncias. Te lo cambiaremos de todos modos sin querer.... 

(Lo mismo que ya me he acostumbrado yo a que los españoles me llamen _Yebi,_ ¡¡¡y además con acento tónico en la e !!! Ji, ji,ji...)

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## jeansolpartre

Hola a todos, salut à tous  !!! Sobre este tema me pasó algo hace poco que me llamó la atención: me puse a ver 'Charada' en DVD y, por curiosidad, se me dio por poner un rato el audio en Francés... pues me encuentro con que Cary Grant, Peter Joshua en la película, se llama "Pierre" Joshua. Sorprendido, probé en Alemán, en Español y en Italiano y todos respetaban el "Peter" original.

Si los franceses traducen los nombres en las películas, cómo no van a pronunciar en francés el apellido de su ministro de interior  .


PD: Pixma, interesante lo de Sarkozy y más aún lo de Chopin. No me había parado nunca a pensarlo, pero tiene cierta lógica.


----------



## sound shift

Pecan los ingleses tambien: Mítterrand, Gímenez, etc.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sin afán de protagonismo, en mi casa siempre fui V*í*ctor P*é*rez mientras que en la escuela, en el liceo franceses y en las empresas francesas en las que trabajé, siempre fui Vict*ó*r Per*é*z  
(afortunadamente, con los años, pude superar esta dicotomía identitaria...)


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Los franceses naturalmente hablan con acento agudo, y los españoles con acento llano. 
Yo creo que es normal que un locutor español diga "Sarkózy", y que un francés me llame "Almudená" y a mi hija "Elená" , es inevitable y tiene cierto encanto.
Pronunciar exactamente un nombre propio extranjero, a mí me parece un poco pedante y en muchos casos dificulta la comprensión.

Lo que nunca entendí es lo de "Migüel".

Saludos


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

Por si ayuda en algo. Hoy por casualidad he encontrado una página que indica cómo pronunciar nombres extrangeros, sólo hay que presionar sobre el icono del altavoz para oirlo o bien sobre el nombre para ver la trancripción fonética.

Curioseando por ahí podeis encontrar nombres referentes al fútbol y otros deportes, políticos de varios países, etc.

Para Sarkosy proponen /_nicolá sarcozí_/, por ejemplo.

No sé si preferís colgar ésto en "recursos".

Saludos.


----------



## pixma

Gracias, chics, pero la página a la que enlazas es válida sólo para catalanoparlantes, porque a mí eso de "Felip de Borbó" como me que suena un poco raro. 

Aunque bajo mi punto de vista ni siquiera para los catalanes serían esas las formas correctas de pronunciar, porque están catalanizados los nombres extranjeros. Aunque no sé, pero a ver si algún fracófono puede entrar y decir si "Jospin" está bien pronunciado en francés, porque yo diría que no.

Un saludo.


----------



## chics

Ein? Bueno, no miré todos, pero los que vi, me pareció que estaban en su idioma original. En concreto no se me ocurrió 
mirar los castellanos.

EDITO:
he mirado y el que habla tiene evidente acento catalán que noto hasta yo, pero la transcripción no me parece mala, a mí que no soy nativa. ¿Algún voluntario francés? Pongo el enlace directo a Jospin aquí.

En cuanto a los miembros del gobierno español, hay un enlace que reconduce que esta página, http://www.la-moncloa.es/web/gob00.htm, que no puedo abrir ahora. No he visto a Felip de Borbó ni a nadie de ninguna familia real, sólo la Zarzuela, que pronuncian con Z castellana.

De todos modos, en castellano y en catalán (en francés, no sé), los nombres de los miembros de las familias reales sí se traducen: Isabel de Inglaterra, Carolina de Mónaco, etc.


----------



## valerie

La pronunciación de 'Lionel Jospin' no está mal, pero claramente el locutor no lo pronuncia como si el Francés fuera su idioma materno. 

En francés no hablamos de Jean-Charles de Bourbon, conservamos el Juan-Carlós. Creo que hace bastante chic pronunciar a la española los nombre españoles, de ahi cierta exageración con los Migüel


----------



## pixma

Dando un paseíto por el foro, me acabo de encontrar con este hilo que abrí hace algún tiempo y no puedo evitar añadir una "réplica" a mi estimado Gévy, que tanto tiene que ver con mis progresos en materia francófona.  
En esta ocasión, Gévy, y un poco avergonzado por la osadía  , no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo. Por supuesto que excuso a los franceses que "afrancesan" los nombres extranjeros, pero lo que no me vale es eso de que no existe otro acento tónico, porque, con un mínimo esfuerzo, para cualquier francés tiene que existir cualquier acento. Estoy seguro de que tú eres capaz de pronunciar "esdrújulas" (con o sin comillas, vale igual) perfectamente.
Cuando un periodista hispano bien informado o con algún conocimiento de francés habla de Jospin, nasaliza la i final, no la pronuncia como una "i" normal española, aun cuando en español esa es la única "i" que existe. Y lo mismo con la "u" de "déjà vu" o con la "z" de ese genio llamado "zinedine" (los resultados son dispares, pero al menos se intenta).
En cuanto a que cada uno lee los nombres extranjeros con la pronunciación de su propio idioma, supongo que entonces habrá que decir |xeakespeáre| (típico ejemplo), o |rouséau|. Hablando de famosos casos deportivos, en España a nadie se le ocurrió nunca hablar de |cláudio chiapúzi| "ni de |láurent fígnon| ni de |roberto bájio|, ni de |jéan-piérre pápin| (que sería la lectura natural en español). Y creo que, por un vez, estamos en lo correcto. Si se sabe cómo, es natural llamar a las personas con los sonidos que representan su nombre. Y si no se sabe, pues no pasa nada, nuestros conocimientos son limitados, pero no por eso dejará de ser una incorrección, como tampoco deja de ser incorrecto escribir "aller bi una baca vraba" sólo porque se desconoce la ortografía (como yo, que escribí extranjero con "g"   en un comentario de por ahí arriba).

Un saludo, professeur.


PD: Y sigo pensando que deberíamos decir Sarkózy   .


----------



## Gévy

Mon cher Pixma,

Anda, ponme el femenino, soy chica, jajajaja...

Y haces bien en "osar" contradecirme , aunque realmente es mucha osadía, jijijiji...    

Te sorprenderá, pero tardé años y años en distinguir la diferencia de ritmo entre las llanas y las agudas. Lo que os parece tan clarito, a mí me resultaba totalmente oscuro. Las esdrújulas sí, no sé por qué, resultan fáciles de oír, cantan de forma agradable al oído. 

Así que ves, no es tan evidente. Si no oímos las llanas, se quedarán agudas, no por mala fe, sino por minusvalía auditiva.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pixma

¡Vaya! Cuánto tiempo engañado...

Pardon, mademoiselle!


----------



## Ort

Pixma: desconozco la pronunciación de "Chopin" en polaco, pero el apellido es de origen francés, pues según lo que sé el padre de Chopin era francés.


----------

